# Garye on a cold day



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It almost makes you want a cold day. The pigeons look so cute and fat when they're fluffed up trying to keep warm (I'm sure they disagree). Anyways, here's Garye in a fluffed up mood. 

She almost looks like she's on stage acting: 

"To be or not to be! Therein lies the question! My fellow countrymen, ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country!"

Ok, ok so she's not a really great actor, but at least she looks cute doing it.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Garye's just adorable, I want to scoop her up and scritch her till the cows come home


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sure Garye'd love that. She's always trying to get rid of her itches after she's been in the nest too long. A good scritch can do wonders.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ohhh she looks so sweet, just like a pile of fluffs!  

I just wanna hug her and warm her little feet up!

great pic!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Between Christina & I I think we'll spoil Garye to pieces  And boy does she deserve it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Is that a vest or a bib she has on. Is it dinner time?

She really does make up to the camera!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Garye, where's Harold??? He should be able to keep her warm! Mr. Squeaks would love to help, but, well, you know...code of ethics and all...  

She's NOT fluffed because she's sick, is she?????  I'm sure not, but just checking!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Aww, she's a cutey. I think she has a new fan.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ashbel said:


> Aww, she's a cutey. I think she has a new fan.


If you are referring to Mr. Squeaks, Brittany, actually, Garye has a crush on him, partly because he's a Super Power Pigeon. She thinks he is soooo handsome and strong! Squeaks likes her too, but he doesn't mess w/married hens, so he just watches her from afar.  

Garye (human) can give you further info... 

If you read Alvin's Episodes about the SPPs, you'll find some comments about Garye and Squeaks...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye is so adorable!  I'm glad to see an updated picture of her. They are just so cuddly when they fluff like that.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> If you are referring to Mr. Squeaks, Brittany, actually, Garye has a crush on him, partly because he's a Super Power Pigeon. She thinks he is soooo handsome and strong! Squeaks likes her too, but he doesn't mess w/married hens, so he just watches her from afar.
> 
> Garye (human) can give you further info...
> 
> If you read Alvin's Episodes about the SPPs, you'll find some comments about Garye and Squeaks...


Super Power Pigeon, LOL. I like that one. 

Lol, well I was referring to that cute little pigeon Garye posted and I'll have to read Alvin's episodes. If that is Mr.Squeaks in your avatar, though, I can see how he'd be Super.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie! Love the performance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ashbel said:


> Super Power Pigeon, LOL. I like that one.
> 
> Lol, well I was referring to that cute little pigeon Garye posted and I'll have to read Alvin's episodes. If that is Mr.Squeaks in your avatar, though, I can see how he'd be Super.


Yes, that is Mr. Squeaks in my Avatar wearing his Super Cape (a.k.a. Flight Suit) *(pigeon diaper to some!) *

He can haul around quite a few seeds, namely Safflowers and Hemps to give the SPPs extra energy. Some SPPs can get quite carried away, so Squeaks has to be careful how he doles them out!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is definitely a vest Garye is wearing and no there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with her. Harold, her hubby, is always near but even he can't warm her sometimes. He fluffs himself up too.

Garye's cute and she knows it too.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Yes, that is Mr. Squeaks in my Avatar wearing his Super Cape (a.k.a. Flight Suit) *(pigeon diaper to some!) *
> 
> He can haul around quite a few seeds, namely Safflowers and Hemps to give the SPPs extra energy. Some SPPs can get quite carried away, so Squeaks has to be careful how he doles them out!


Mr. Squeaks is ADORABLE! I love the cape.  

That is quite a talent; it's no wonder he's part of the SPPs. Yeah, from what I read in the stories, poor Mr.Squeaks is usually robbed hastily of his "retirement" treats.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ashbel said:


> Mr. Squeaks is ADORABLE! I love the cape.
> 
> That is quite a talent; it's no wonder he's part of the SPPs. Yeah, from what I read in the stories, poor *Mr.Squeaks is usually robbed hastily of his "retirement" treats.*


Oh, not to worry, there's plenty more for him at home. I just have to be careful that he doesn't eat TOO many. He'll be in trouble if his cape doesn't fit! He will just have to do more cat chasing to get in shape, if necessary!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

A very pretty bird, I as well love when they fluff up like that. But at the same time I don't. Because some birds will do that when not feeling well. So sometimes I think they don't feel to well when they do that!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Aww Garye looks so cute and cuddly fluffed up like that.  

Michelle


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Face it. Garye is a Babe.
I know it.
You know it.
Squeeks knows it.

Fluffed up, or smothed down. She has stolen our hearts.....


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's right. Garye's a babe and she knows it too!


----------

